# Virtuelles Surround einstellen



## LordMirdalan (7. April 2013)

Hallo euch allen,

da ich im Moment meine Boxen nicht verwenden kann nutze ich einen AKG K141 Stereo-Kopfhörer (600 Ohm) und wollte ich mal fragen, wie das mit dem virtuellen Surround funktioniert.

Ich nutze meinen Onboard-Sound (Realtek ALC 889).

Kann man mit dieses Chip über virtuelles Surround aktivieren? 
Wenns das im Treiber-Hauptfenster ist, muss man dazu auch noch was in Windows einstellen, bzw im Spiel auch noch was?

Was sind so generell die Dinge (Einstellungen), die man dabei beachten muss?

Danke euch.

mfg LordMirdalan


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2013)

Mit Kopfhörern funktioniert das überhaupt nicht. Das ist dafür gedacht, den Surroundssound in ein Stereosignal zu packen (per Matrixkodierung), das dann von einem entsprechenden Verstärker dekodiert wird, der die Surroundinfos auf die entsprechenden Boxen verteilt - eine Surroundsimulation für Kopfhörer ist das nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2013)

Per Kopfhörer wäre es bei Asus dann " virt. Dolby Headphone " und bei Creative war es soweit ich mich erinnere " CMS3D ". Aber ob und wie es bei Onboard funktioniert kann ich so nicht sagen da ich das Teufelszeug nie wirklich genutzt hatte


----------



## LordMirdalan (8. April 2013)

Also scheints das bei Realtek nicht zu geben, auch nichts so schlimm.

Danke euch


----------



## OctoCore (8. April 2013)

Das geht so nicht mit den nackten Realtek-Treibern.
Aber manche Boards haben extra Soundfeatures wie z.B. THX-TrueStudio. Damit geht es. Solche Software muss natürlich zusätzlich zu den eigentlichen Soudtreibern installiert werden.


----------



## LordMirdalan (8. April 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal zufällig nen Kopfhörer in den Front-Audio Anschluss angesteckt und siehe da, jetzt taucht im Treibermenü an der Stelle, wo vorher das _Virtuelles Surround_ stand (als der Kopfhörer hinten eingesteckt war und das es ja nicht ist ) _Kopfhörer-Virtualisierung_ auf. Das klingt für mich schon mal besser.

Auf das Trustudio bezogen: macht es einen Unterschied wenn ich den normalen Realtek-Treiber (z.B. von PCGH) nutze oder haben die Treiber der Mainboardhersteller (in meinem Fall Gigabyte GA-790A-UD3) einen erweiterten Funktionsumfang?


----------



## OctoCore (8. April 2013)

LordMirdalan schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal zufällig nen Kopfhörer in den Front-Audio Anschluss angesteckt und siehe da, jetzt taucht im Treibermenü an der Stelle, wo vorher das _Virtuelles Surround_ stand (als der Kopfhörer hinten eingesteckt war und das es ja nicht ist ) _Kopfhörer-Virtualisierung_ auf. Das klingt für mich schon mal besser.



Ja, das funktioniert. Ob's auch gut klingt, ist natürlich eine andere Sache. 
Das mit dem Kopfhörer ist sowieso nicht einheitlich. Nicht jeder Kopfhörer wird automatisch als Kopfhörer erkannt. Zumindest nicht bei mir - ich habe nur "hinten". Mein "richtiger" KH wird erkannt, meine Ohrstöpsel fürs Tablet nicht.



> Auf das Trustudio bezogen: macht es einen Unterschied wenn ich den normalen Realtek-Treiber (z.B. von PCGH) nutze oder haben die Treiber der Mainboardhersteller (in meinem Fall Gigabyte GA-790A-UD3) einen erweiterten Funktionsumfang?


 
Die Treiber vom Mainboardhersteller braucht man oft, damit mitgelieferte Zusatzsoft wie Trustudio uneingeschränkt (oder überhaupt) funktioniert. Da die Soft lizensiert ist und den Mainboardhersteller Geld kostet, ist irgendwo eine Abfrage nach dem richtigen Board drin. Manchmal im Treiber, manchmal in der Software selbst. Ist ganz verschieden.
Wenns mit den allgemeinen Treibern nicht geht, muss man die Herstellertreiber nehmen. 
Ausprobieren.
Gilt auch schon mal für reine Treiberfeatures wie Dolby Digital Live - dafür braucht man ja sowieso den richtigen Ckip als Hardwaredongle. Obwohl das im Prinzip auch mit den allgemeinen Treibern unterstützt wird, geht das manchmal doch nur mit den Firmentreibern.


----------



## LordMirdalan (8. April 2013)

Mit dem Frontanschluss hab ich mich wohl ein bisschen zu früh gefreut. Es geht zwar die Kopfhörer-Virtualisierung, aber ich hab da ein Knacken in der Leitung, das ich am Backpanel-Anschluss nicht habe, also nutze ich weiter den hinteren Anschluss.

Jedoch habe ich dank deines Tipps herausgefunden, dass ich auch dem Backpanel-Anschluss klarmachen kann, dass da ein Kopfhörer dranhängt, also gehts jetzt auch die Virtualisierung mit dem hinteren Anschluss.

Vielen Dank soweit.

Noch mal zu den Treibern.

Falls ich den Treiber von Gigabyte installiere, müsste ich dann noch zusätzliche Software mir irgendwo downloadenund installieren, oder wären alle aktivierbaren Features meines Chip bei dem Gigaybte-Treiber dabei?


----------



## OctoCore (8. April 2013)

LordMirdalan schrieb:


> Falls ich den Treiber von Gigabyte installiere, müsste ich dann noch zusätzliche Software mir irgendwo downloadenund installieren, oder wären alle aktivierbaren Features meines Chip bei dem Gigaybte-Treiber dabei?


 
Die sind dabei. Aber ich habe mir mal das Board auf der Gigabyte-Seite angesehen - da gibt es wohl keine Extra-Soundsoft zu und ansonsten werden auch keine besonderen Features im Soundbereich angepriesen.
Also ist es praktisch egal, ob du die Gigabyte- oder die allgemeinen Realtektreiber nimmst. Wenn du jetzt noch die Realtektreiber nutzt, können sie auch draufbleiben.


----------



## CSOger (8. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> und bei Creative war es soweit ich mich erinnere " CMS3D ". Aber ob und wie es bei Onboard funktioniert kann ich so nicht sagen da ich das Teufelszeug nie wirklich genutzt hatte


 
Bei den neuen Creatives nennt sich das Feature SBX Pro Studio (Surround).
Die Einstellung_ "Kopfhörer-Virtualisierung"_ für Realtek Chips kann mit dieser Lösung nicht anähernd mithalten.
Habe beide Funktionen vor kurzem ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## LordMirdalan (8. April 2013)

Danke euch, dann bleibt alles so wie es ist, ist ja auch nur für eine Übergangszeit, eigentlich nutze ich ein 2.0 System mit 2 Adam A5X.

Müsste man bei der Kopfhörer-Virtualisierung noch andere Einstellungen (in Windows oder im Spiel selbst) vornehmen, oder einfach Hacken im Treibermenü rein und fertig?


----------

